# Columbia... what did I buy?



## Barkeep (Sep 12, 2015)

Got a parts lot tonight and not sure about dates etc on some items. Whilst I start my research, any help is appreciated. No model stamped on the badge and im more a balloon tire guy so I'm stumped... 
























Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkeep (Sep 12, 2015)

1930 is what I'm thinking. Perhaps this?




Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## barracuda (Sep 12, 2015)

Between 1928 and 1932-ish. Check the serial number under the bottom bracket against the chart here:

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## Barkeep (Sep 13, 2015)

As stated above I'm getting 1930, any others have an opinion? Also anyone have an original example or pictures? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 14, 2015)

Barkeep said:


> As stated above I'm getting 1930, any others have an opinion? Also anyone have an original example or pictures? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk




With the "H" it is 1930 and a Junior Roadster as noted by Barkeep.


----------



## Barkeep (Sep 18, 2015)

Anyone have any interest in anything? I'm wanting to sell.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------

